

Square $Cashtags - kapkapkap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Y4pDr8iZY

======
diafygi
I'm really liking how Square is trying hard not to change people's existing
workflow with this and cash@square.com. I'm usually already emailing someone
when money needs to change hands (Craigslist, splitting up last nights bill,
etc.), so cc'ing cash@square.com works great and everyone understands what's
going on.

